

Solo YC Applicant Founders Unite - untilHellbanned
https://timrpeterson.wufoo.com/forms/solo-yc-applicant-founders-unite/

======
tfiend
Are you interested in solo applicants who didn't apply to YC this time?

~~~
untilHellbanned
Yes.

